
Single actuator wave-like robot - cosmosgenius
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w25zF1bWx5o
======
cosmosgenius
The source of the video [http://phys.org/news/2016-08-actuator-wave-like-
robot.html](http://phys.org/news/2016-08-actuator-wave-like-robot.html)

